# "New" 125g with center brace broken off



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Got a 125gal off of CL for $125!









It has sticker with build date and Man.









Is that Perfecto? And the dementions are 72"~18 1/2"~21 7/8" 
The bottom glass has a tempered sticker? I didn't think 125's were. 









Was wondering if I could fix it brace? It's all the way gone. It only has one brace placement.








Could I do this? (Not my pic)









Any input? Up to anything sence it's empty. Thanks for any advice!! If the manufacturer is Perfecto how can I order a new top frame? LFS?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Wspchef2001 said:


> Could I do this? (Not my pic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see the external wood brace in the picture but I'm uncertain if the internal glass brace is a normal one or something he had to "redo"...the wood brace could just be for appearances...its unclear from the pic.

I'm sure you can cut and silicone a piece of replacement glass in the center of the tank between front and back panes but I'm uncertain about the "frame brace" part that has been cut and whether you need to somehow repair that also, if something like the wood brace in your picture would suffice or if there is something better. I know that braces CAN be redone but I've never done one personally so hopefully one of our resident experts on tank stuff will chime in.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Use a piece of acrylic and cut it to tank width, then epoxy it to the frame. Kinda like this - http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3042/...eb14859649.jpg This person used glass and silicone but you get the idea.

And to add, yes you can buy the entire top trim piece. You will just need to scrap off the old silicone once you get it off and add more when putting on the new one. I don't know how much they are though.


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

There are some places that exclusively sell aquarium trims, inexpensive. Appears to be a Perfecto (now Marineland) tank. 
Good luck.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> Wspchef2001 said:
> 
> 
> > Could I do this? (Not my pic)
> ...


Thank you for the input! I was thinking about putting one or two glass braces in.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

rgr4475 said:


> Use a piece of acrylic and cut it to tank width, then epoxy it to the frame. Kinda like this - http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3042/...eb14859649.jpg This person used glass and silicone but you get the idea.
> 
> And to add, yes you can buy the entire top trim piece. You will just need to scrap off the old silicone once you get it off and add more when putting on the new one. I don't know how much they are though.


Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

theoryguru said:


> There are some places that exclusively sell aquarium trims, inexpensive. Appears to be a Perfecto (now Marineland) tank.
> Good luck.


Thank you! I thought it was a Perfecto/Marineland


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

I've measured the glass count less times and I swear its 1/2". Looking at the frame from above it looks off center like it has been replaced. The cuts for the brace are off by 2/8". There is a lot of sealant under the frame. Should I fill it slowly :-? and see if it bows or go ahead and put two glass braces 1/2" thick at the 2' marks? Thank you for your advice !!!


----------

